# lifting straps



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi guys

Anybody know where I can get lifting straps like the ones in the link ordered these yesterday but have just had an email saying there out of stock

http://www.riptclothing.com/all-gym-equipment/better-bodies-1-5inch-leather-lifting-straps.html


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leather lifting straps? Is this a fetish?

I use the Thor range from strengthshop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gaz23 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anybody know where I can get lifting straps like the ones in the link ordered these yesterday but have just had an email saying there out of stock
> 
> http://www.riptclothing.com/all-gym-equipment/better-bodies-1-5inch-leather-lifting-straps.html


they wont last very long imo , best ones are ironmind straps though they are slippy when new so need wearing in .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Leather ones are [email protected] IMO.

Look on amazon my missus got some rdx ones cheap and they are perfectly fine.

I have a pair of harbinger ones which have lasted me years.


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

I had been using some cheapo nylon ones i bought off Amazon.

Left one tore off yesterday doing power shrugs. Ironmind's on the way!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I got some rdx figure8 type off amazon very happy with them where as the hook types I ripped apart.


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Its not the leather im bothered about its the design I find they grip better

Cheers for the replys


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps.html

All reasonably priced and good to use i have 2 different pairs


----------

